# Completing PRes BMQ, BMOQ and BMOQ-A in one summer?



## jimm (27 Nov 2020)

Hi all,

In the process of applying DEO PRes armour officer right now. I'm currently a full time student, my final exams end Apr 30 and my next school year begins Sep 7. I've read that BMQ, BMOQ and BMOQ-A are roughly 16 weeks combined in length. Is it possible to do them consecutively in one summer? As I understand it BMQ serials begin in early May, is that correct? 

If it's not possible, can I complete BMQ and BMOQ in summer 2021, then BMOQ-A and DP1.1 summer 2022? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## RocketRichard (28 Nov 2020)

Greetings. It is entirely possible to complete BMQ, BMOQ part 2 and BMOQA in the spring and summer. In fact it’s probably best to do it this way if you can get on the courses. Then DP1 the following spring and summer. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimm (30 Nov 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I definitely hope so!


----------

